# Delta Monitor single handle for shower no set screw. How do I remove it



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture---some one will know---I never remember the names of the fixtures--just what they look like---


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if there is no set screw handle would fall off.....get some small alan wrenches .....picture would also help...:yes:


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.deltafaucet.ca/customers...mDetailArea=bath&documentIndex=0#flashWrapper

There indeed should be a set screw per this parts diagram. If it doesn't come off then it's either seized on or maybe there's silicon where there shouldn't be. Other than that without a pic we're guessing.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Pop the cap off the shower handle & unscrew the Phillips screw in there.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Barb, please don't create more accounts to ask questions. I moved all responses from your other threads to this thread.


----------

